# BABY Forellen züchten



## felix v. sch. (7. Oktober 2002)

SERVUS LEUTE!
ich hab heute folgende fragen an euch::
also ich halte mir seit ca.einem halben jahr etliche regenbogenforellen in betonringen mit klarem kalten quellwassser zufluss.nun haben die forellen bald laichzeit und sind mit im schnitt 32 cm auch schon geschlechtsreif!ich wollte wissen ob es mit geringem finaziellem aufwand möglich ist die forellen abzustreifen und mir dann kleine baby forellen zu züchten???rogen und milch in behältern vermischen des is noch klar aber wie es dann weiter gehen soll ist mir ein rätsel!ich kann die eier doch nicht einfach in ein aquarium reinschütten,oder?? wie hoch muss die wasssertemperatur sein? wäre echt supper toll wenn mir da jemand detailierte tipps und anweisungen geben könnte! merci beaucoup im voraus und die fischis werden es euch danken!  FELIX 
ihr könnt mir auch bequemer an fan_ta@haefft.de mailen wenn es euch lieber is!


----------



## Bergi (7. Oktober 2002)

HI!
Ne,lieber hier psoten,damit alle was davon haben.Das würde mich auch interessieren!

Bergi


----------



## Schleie! (7. Oktober 2002)

Da kann ich bergi nur zustimmen!


----------



## Bowman (7. Oktober 2002)

Hi Felix,

vielleicht hilft dir das ein bißchen weiter ...

und hier noch ein paar Infos in Richtung &quot;Erbrütungsbox&quot;.


----------



## felix v. sch. (7. Oktober 2002)

hallo nochmal! 
danke für deine mühe bowman,aber dass hilft mir alles noch nicht so sehr weiter........ brauche ich so eine brutbox überhaupt??
felix


----------



## havkat (7. Oktober 2002)

Moin Felix!
Salmonidenlaich muss *ständig* von frischem sauerstoffreichen Wasser umströmt werden, sonst stirbt er ab. In Brutboxen schlüpfen die Kleinen und bleiben geschützt in derselben. Sie erleichtert ein Aussortieren der toten, verpilzten Eier. Die Elterntiere lösen das Problem, in der Natur, mit Laichgruben im Kies, die vom Rogner, nach der Befruchtung der Eier wieder zugeschaufelt werden, also auch ´ne &quot;Brutbox&quot;. :q
Ohne wird künstliche Aufzucht nix.


----------



## Bergi (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo boardies!
Felix v. Sch. hat zur Zeit Probs mit dem einloggen im board!Deshalb soll ich das für ihn texten:



> hallo!
> danke für die post erstmal! so :und wo krieg ich diese brutbox her ???was bracuh ich sonst noch?? und vorher weis ich wann ich die forellen abstreifen muss?? kann ich da auch regenbogen mit bachforellen laich vermischen? warscheinlich entdeck ich dann ne neue rass und krieg nen NOBELPREIS!aber jetzt im ernst hat da jemand erfahrung und kann mir GENAUSTE auskunft geben ,weil da muss alles stimmen sonst wirdz nix! wie warm dass wasser?fragen über fragen aber ihr werdet sicher alle beantworten
> cu FELIX



Bergi


----------



## masch1 (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Felix

Bach und Regenbogenmischlinge geht normalerweise nicht
Laichzeit Bachforelle -> Oktober
Laichzeit Regenbogenforelle -> Dezember
ausser man gibt den Regenbogenforellen Hormone das geht aber nur bedingt und ist nicht gut :e 
Ich hab 2 von den Firzlafboxen bei mir in der Garage sind im kleinen Fliesgewässer wie z.b.Graben oder Bach herrvorragend in deinen Bottich aus Beton nicht geeignet
Nimm da lieber ein Zugerglas (kein Zuckerglas) :q 

da gibts Bilder und die Preise 

man kann sich so ein Teil auch selber bauen das Zugerglas schaut aus wie ein Flasche die auf dem Hals steht und keinen Boden moment ich hab da ein Foto




da sind 6 St. in Reihe geschaltet diese werden von unten mit Sauerstoffreichem Wasser beschikt aber nur soviel das das Wasser minimal oben rausläuft die Eier dürfen nicht durcheinander wirbeln sonst werden sie beschädigt nur leicht in der Schwebe halten  
Wichtig zweimal am tag die weißen Eier(abgestorbene)aussortieren sonst verpilzen die anderen und man hat einen Totalausfall! 
geht am besten mit einer Pipette.
nach ca. 200-250 Tagesgradzahlen das sind bei 10°C Wassertemperatur 10- 12 Tage erreicht man das Augenpunktsatadium (2 schwarze punkte im Ei)nach 400 - 500 Tagesgrade beginnt das schlüpfen  :z 
die Babyforellen haben nun einen Dottersack der nach 5 - 10 Tagen aufgebraucht ist und dan muß gefüttert werden 
Wichtig die kleinen aus dem Zugerglas in ein Becken mit Frischwasser und subere Steine ungefähr Faustgroß damit sie sich verstecken können nach dem sie sich ans Futter gewohnt haben konnen die Steine entfernt werden
So das wars im groben  :m 

Diese Seite ist auch interessant 

die Videos sind in mäsiger Qualität aberschön und Lehrreich


----------



## Dorsch (10. Oktober 2002)

hallo felix

ich hab das mal vor jahren gemacht es ist aber nicht ganz einfach und braucht viel zeit und auch ein bischen glück
habs ein parr mal hingekriegt habe dann aber aufgehört
mit meinen forellenteichen.
am einfachsten ist ein künstlicher bachlauf aus eichen-
bohlen praktisch eine große kasten rinne durch die rinne muß soviel wasser aus deiner qwelle fließen das sie 3/4
voll ist .an den seite müssen leisten angebracht werden
auf dennen edelstahl-lochbleche liegen. die bleche bekommt
mann beim fachhandel für teichwirtschaft,sie sind so eng 
gebohrt das die forelleneier nicht durch fallen befestige 
die leisten so , das daß daraufliegene blech zur hälfte im
wasser liegt.dann die befruchteten eier drauf und auffpassen
wie masch1 schon sagte mermals täglich die faulen eier absammeln ich meine regenbogenforellen brauchen 270 tagesgrate bei 6-7 grad Qwellwassertemperatur währen das
38-45 tage danach wie masch1 berichtet.die gesamte anlage
muß unbedingt unter dach sein.achso noch was das wasser darf
nur mäsig durch die rinne laufen und der PH wert ist auch
wichtig kann dir aber nicht mehr sagen ob 7 oder 6,8 ist schon ein bischen her mit meine fischzucht.


----------



## fan__ta (12. Oktober 2002)

So griaß eich god!
hab ma (felix) auf die schnelle nur einen andern namen zugelegt,so jetzt funzt wieder ois!! 
@ dorsch
deine idee ist bestimmt gut und auch erfolgreich,aber in meinem fall unmöglich zu verwirklichen!wenn du dir das foto anschauts wirst du sehen wie die lage dort ist,im linken ring (jeder mit 2m im durchmesser und 1m tief)sind die großen forellen drin. im untern die kleinerern .so das quellwasser fließt durch das graue rohr in den oberen rein und dann in den untern, von da in den weiher!ich hab mal grob mit gestoppt wie viel wasser da fließt: ein liter braucht ca. 2,8 sec.!des is nicht gerade viel und für nen bachlauf müsst ich die wasserversorgung von den ringen trennen was ich nicht möchte,außerdem ist ne überdachung unmöglich und die anlage ist nicht in meinem garten sondern a stückerl weg!trotzdem danke für deine mühe!

@ masch1
wie ich grad gesehen hab,kommst du aus haiming??? dann kennst du doch bestimmt DORFEN,meine heimat??unsere herrenmannschaft spielt manchmal gegen haiming Tischtennis!

@all
das nur so am rande!das mit der forellenkreuzung war eh mehr schmarn als ernst gemeint!so jetzt zum eigentlichen problem: wie oben gesagt brauche ich eine möglichkeit die forelleneier bei mir im keller oder garten &quot;auszubrüten&quot;,deswegen kommen keine Firzlafboxen in frage!die seite von AQUATECH kenne ich bereits und hab mir die sachen scho angeschaut,sind mir aber zu teuer (200€ exkl.Mwst) für so ein ding ,wenn ich das ganze nur hobbymäßig machen will!oder?? ich müsste mir also so ein ZUGERGLAS selber basteln? wie mach ich dass am dümmsten??was brauch ich? oder kennt ihr noch andere möglichkeiten??

bis dann euer FELIX alias fan__ta


----------



## fan__ta (12. Oktober 2002)

foto reintun von der festplatte??????


----------



## Michael Grabow (12. Oktober 2002)

Wir haben &quot;WV-Boxen genutzt. Projekt ist gefördert worden und hatte tolle Ergebnisse. Im Anhang einige Bilder.
Wenn weitere Infos gewünscht bitte pm da ich ab morgen eine Woche in DK bin. Kann erst nächstes Wochenende Antworten #h


----------



## fan__ta (12. Oktober 2002)

viel petri in DK!
ich habe da 20 forellen die ich abstreifen könnte,sowas fördert kein staat der welt!naja macht ja nix!


----------



## Lynx (13. Oktober 2002)

Servus, fan_ta,
bei uns gibt es eine &acute;Fischereilichen Lehrbetrieb&acute; der sehr auskunftfreudig ist.
Von Dorfen ist es nur ein Katzensprung.
Adresse:
Fischereilicher Lehr- und Beispielbetrieb Lindbergmühle
Lindbergmühle 40
94227 Lindberg bei Zwiesel
Tel.: 09922/4190
Setz Dich mit denen in Verbindung Du bekommst bestimmt einen Termin zur Besichtigung und Beratung.


----------



## til (13. Oktober 2002)

*Forellenlaichzeit*

@masch1:
Nach meinen Informationen sind die Laichzeiten (Höhepunkt) wie folgt:
Bachforelle: Dezember/Januar
Regenbogen: April/Mai


----------



## fan__ta (13. Oktober 2002)

til deine angabe von den laichzeiten ist nicht ganz richtig!

regenbogen: Dezember bis April
bachforelle: Oktober-Januar


----------



## Lynx (13. Oktober 2002)

also mein Senf-
laut meinem schlaue Buch:
Bachforelle: Nov. - Jan.
Regenbogenforelle: im zeitigen Frühjahr


----------



## fan__ta (13. Oktober 2002)

also so genau kann man das eh nicht sagen,ist von gewässer temperatur usw. abhängig!! aber der zeitraum ist so wie ich und lýnx gesagt ham!


----------



## masch1 (13. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute 
ich hab nur den Beginn der aufgeschrieben
in meinem Teich ist die Laichzeit der Regenbogenforellen meist nach Weihnachten bis ca. hl.Drei Könige
Da es sehr tiefes Quellwasser ist hab ich eine Temperatur durchgehend von 11 - 13 °C


----------



## til (14. Oktober 2002)

Stimmt natürlich schon. die Laichzeit ist von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig. Wenn man eine Angabe wie Oktober-Januar hat, heisst das auf keinen Fall, dass die Forellen 4 Monate 
lang Laichzeit haben. Bei uns wird Laichfischfang (zum Steifen) auf Bachforellen meist im Dezember gemacht. Wenn ein leichtes Hochwasser kommt, fangen sie an zu wandern.


----------



## fan__ta (14. Oktober 2002)

so ich glaube die laichzeit frage ham wir jetzt ausreichend geklärt! danke an euch! aber nun schaut schnell nach oben und schaut euch nochmal meine fragen an!wäre euch echt dankbar!
felix


----------



## fan__ta (7. November 2002)

hey leude jetzt lasst mich mal nicht hängen!!
bald snd die forellen soweit aber ich weis immer noch nicht was ich machen soll! also............................


----------



## Jan74 (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi Felix,

ich weiß nicht wo du herkommst, aber wenn's irgendwo in Süddeutschland ist dann versuch's mal hier, die freuen sich immer über interessierten Besuch. Lehrstuhl für Fischbiologie der TU München in Weihenstephan.
http://www.weihenstephan.de/zpf/fisch/adresse.html

Gruß

Jan


----------



## kalle 123456789 (5. November 2006)

*AW: BABY Forellen züchten*

hallo,
ich wollt auch mal fragen was die forellen eigentlich fressen wenn sie geschlüpft sind?


----------

